# General > Hobbies >  What is the riding like near Thrumster

## Southern-Gal

Hi all
Can anyone tell me what the riding out is like in the Thrumster area? How quiet are the roads and is there anywhere off road to ride too?
And where is the nearest beach that can be ridden on?
And are there any local people who like to hack out for company?
Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------

